# ¿Que hay que hacer para cambiar de banco la domiciliacion de una pension?



## clinadin (24 Ene 2011)

Hola muy buenas, mi padre tiene la pension de jubilacion domiciliada en La Caixa, y llevo tiempo diciendole que se vaya a otro sitio, que encima los muy ladrones le cobran hasta mantenimiento de la cuenta. El caso es que el tambien tiene una cuenta en el BBVA, y este banco esta dando un televisor 22 pulgadas por domiciliar una pension o nomina alli durante 2 años. Mi pregunta es ¿que tramites tiene que hacer para pasar su domiciliacion de la pension de La Caixa al BBVA? ¿Con solo ir al BBVA es suficiente? ¿Se pondran muy pesados en la caixa y empezaran a poner trabas? Gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## Revienter (24 Ene 2011)

Sencillo, vas a la oficina del INSS, rellenas un documento indicando nueva cuenta y como mucho en 1 mes tienes la pension en la otra cuenta.
Pd no cierres la cuenta vieja hasta que no quites las domiciliaciones y recibos.


----------



## paco jones (24 Ene 2011)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola muy buenas, mi padre tiene la pension de jubilacion domiciliada en La Caixa, y llevo tiempo diciendole que se vaya a otro sitio, que encima los muy ladrones le cobran hasta mantenimiento de la cuenta. El caso es que el tambien tiene una cuenta en el BBVA, y este banco esta dando un televisor 22 pulgadas por domiciliar una pension o nomina alli durante 2 años. Mi pregunta es ¿que tramites tiene que hacer para pasar su domiciliacion de la pension de La Caixa al BBVA? ¿Con solo ir al BBVA es suficiente? ¿Se pondran muy pesados en la caixa y empezaran a poner trabas? Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos



y espero que el TV tenga también garantía durante esos mismos 2 años...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Ene 2011)

mira en uno-e, que te dan el 20% de la nomina o pension, que mas vale el dinero que lcd's piltrafillas.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (25 Ene 2011)

Imprimes 2 copias de este formulario,solo rellenas el cambio de cuenta, y lo llevas al inss.

http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/34932.pdf

Por cierto yo también llevaria la pensión a uno-e,que suponiendo una pensión de 1000 euros te dan 200 (162 netos)


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Ene 2011)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Imprimes 2 copias de este formulario,solo rellenas el cambio de cuenta, y lo llevas al inss.
> 
> http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/34932.pdf
> 
> Por cierto yo también llevaria la pensión a uno-e,que suponiendo una pensión de 1000 euros te dan 200 (162 netos)



y si es funcionario tiene que ir a clases pasivas, que está en hacienda.


----------

